# Where to buy supplies?



## OrchidAnna (Jan 23, 2022)

I have a large number of plants that need to be repotted this spring, and I'd like to stock up on supplies before I start that project. I'd like some medium bark, fine bark, coco chips, and pumice, as well as a few different pot sizes. I've ordered everything separately in the past, but, is there one place I can get it all together? or does anyone have a favorite vendor?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2022)

welcome!
I used to get a lot at Kelley’s Korner but they shut down retail sales


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 23, 2022)

I've gotten my bark and coco products from Josh's Frogs the past few times I bought them. I don't think they carry the pumice, though. Also, these days you can find a lot of these things on Walmart and Amazon websites, if you're down for those sorts of retailers. I'm not saying they don't exist, but the only small businesses / non-corporate businesses I've found that "carry it all" tend to be way too expensive (compared to buying from several different places), particularly once shipping is factored into the cost, and these days those places tend to have a lot of items that are out of stock making it that much harder to find a place that carries everything you need.


----------



## OrchidAnna (Jan 23, 2022)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I've gotten my bark and coco products from Josh's Frogs the past few times I bought them. I don't think they carry the pumice, though. Also, these days you can find a lot of these things on Walmart and Amazon websites, if you're down for those sorts of retailers. I'm not saying they don't exist, but the only small businesses / non-corporate businesses I've found that "carry it all" tend to be way too expensive (compared to buying from several different places), particularly once shipping is factored into the cost, and these days those places tend to have a lot of items that are out of stock making it that much harder to find a place that carries everything you need.




I try not to use Walmart and Amazon, whenever possible. I also use Josh's for coco husk. Bonsai Jack for pumice and charcoal. I don't have a go-to place for bark, but I'll take a look at what Josh's Frogs has for options.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2022)

Sometimes you can get lava rock on sale at lowes/Home Depot as gas grill stone


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 23, 2022)

Robert's Flower Supply, Columbia Station, OH.



Orchid Growing Supplies - Plants for Sale Columbia Station Ohio | Roberts Flower Supply


----------



## CarlG (Jan 23, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> Robert's Flower Supply, Columbia Station, OH.
> 
> 
> 
> Orchid Growing Supplies - Plants for Sale Columbia Station Ohio | Roberts Flower Supply



Second that. Nice people. Pleasant to deal with.


----------



## OrchidAnna (Jan 23, 2022)

Paphluvr said:


> Robert's Flower Supply, Columbia Station, OH.
> 
> 
> 
> Orchid Growing Supplies - Plants for Sale Columbia Station Ohio | Roberts Flower Supply



Thank you! I’ll have to take some time and look at all they have!


----------



## abax (Jan 23, 2022)

I buy almost all of my orchid potting medium via Amazon because they deliver quickly
and always have what I'm looking for at a decent price. Amazon has workers who
have to make a living.


----------



## Phragper (Jan 24, 2022)

for pots. Greenhousemegastore


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 24, 2022)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I've gotten my bark and coco products from Josh's Frogs the past few times I bought them. I don't think they carry the pumice, though. Also, these days you can find a lot of these things on Walmart and Amazon websites, if you're down for those sorts of retailers. I'm not saying they don't exist, but the only small businesses / non-corporate businesses I've found that "carry it all" tend to be way too expensive (compared to buying from several different places), particularly once shipping is factored into the cost, and these days those places tend to have a lot of items that are out of stock making it that much harder to find a place that carries everything you need.


I use Josh’s frogs for Orchiata and other things. In past best prices however I thinking on everything in the world has gone up lately.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2022)

abax said:


> I buy almost all of my orchid potting medium via Amazon because they deliver quickly
> and always have what I'm looking for at a decent price. Amazon has workers who
> have to make a living.


The problem is, they’re not. They’re treated like machines and the profits all enrich one icky dude.


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2022)

Green Barn is great, I've been buying from them for 15 years.



https://www.greenbarnorchid.com/home.html


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2022)

According to the news I've heard, Amazon is improving conditions for the workers and
raised salaries to 15.00 an hour. It's not enough I realize, but with so many unemployed,
it's a start. At least they do have a job.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2022)

cnycharles said:


> welcome!
> I used to get a lot at Kelley’s Korner but they shut down retail sales


This is not true, call 844-672-4432 but, it all depends on what you consider "large".


----------



## silence882 (Jan 24, 2022)

NYEric said:


> This is not true, call 844-672-4432 but, it all depends on what you consider "large".


(Minor thread hijack) What is going on with Kelly's? They filled my recent order, but they're out of a lot of stuff and won't return my emails. Before the most recent business sale, they were really good.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2022)

Darry and his partner sold the business to a woman, I have her name somewhere. I placed an order and got the stuff in a few days.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 25, 2022)

i have in the past purchased all my clear pots from chula orchids in oregon... 

chulaorchids.com it really pays if you are buying more than 50ish pots of a size... i've learned that i SHOULD have purchased on the order of 200-300 of a size from them in the past... prices have gone up , and some of the pots they used to sell they don't have anymore... 

anyway they are the actual source for many of the online retailers for the clear pots sold for orchids...

>> and thanx for the bonsai jacks reference... i got pumice at home depot because shipping was free but jacks appears free also...


----------



## JoeWheels (May 12, 2022)

Tony said:


> Green Barn is great, I've been buying from them for 15 years.
> 
> Hila at Green Barn went the extra mile for us when there were numerous pandemic shortages.


----------



## southernbelle (May 13, 2022)

OrchidAnna said:


> I try not to use Walmart and Amazon, whenever possible. I also use Josh's for coco husk. Bonsai Jack for pumice and charcoal. I don't have a go-to place for bark, but I'll take a look at what Josh's Frogs has for options.


Before the current supply chain/shipping crisis, Josh’s Frogs was the best place for Irchiatta unless getting a pallet. Now with shipping issues it’s gone up, but may still be the best.


----------



## southernbelle (May 14, 2022)

This is a great source for clear plastic pots of unusual sizes. Also some unique items such as individual cones for aerating pots. Shipping is actual cost.








Quarter Acre Orchids


One stop shopping for all your orchid supply needs. Grow happy and healthy orchids! Fast shipping and friendly service too.




quarteracreorchids.com


----------



## Just1more (May 15, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> This is a great source for clear plastic pots of unusual sizes. Also some unique items such as individual cones for aerating pots. Shipping is actual cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they also sell plants? I looked at their site and there are a few items I will order. I tried checking for plants,, but all I found were culture tips. Maybe I missed something??


----------



## southernbelle (May 16, 2022)

I don’t think so, but you could ask. This thread was about buying supplies, so I was responding to that. She’s a smaller operation and I like some of the variety of clear pots/center cone aerators she sells. I placed an order and shipping is estimated at the time. She refunded almost a third of the shipping because actual shipping was less.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 16, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> i have in the past purchased all my clear pots from chula orchids in oregon...
> 
> chulaorchids.com it really pays if you are buying more than 50ish pots of a size... i've learned that i SHOULD have purchased on the order of 200-300 of a size from them in the past... prices have gone up , and some of the pots they used to sell they don't have anymore...
> 
> ...


I second this! 
For those of you with a lot of orchids or if you simply want to stock up on supplies (mainly pots), then, Chula is a great source. 
I have bought a lot of pots of a few different sizes and have been using them for years.


----------

